# LightSpace CMS Subscription (3 Day Rental)



## ConnecTED (Jan 14, 2011)

The Full LightSpace CMS can be 'rented' on a 3 day subscription basis for any user requiring accurate calibration - for professional or home cinema use.

Users just need to supply a suitable probe, and as the rental is for the Full LightSpace CMS software, any compatible probe can be used.

For more info: http://www.lightillusion.com/lightspace_subscription.html


----------

